# Quality of Music for Car Stereo



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok I recently just got a new set up for my ride, unfortunately my Ipod touch 2nd generation isn't supported by my stereo, it seems like every other ipod is though. :upset:. So Ive been just making CD's thus so far and Ive been wondering if I could improve the music quality some how, by idk maybe burning it with a different format? Or I was thinking about investing in an order Ipod so it would work with my stereo, what would be some ways I could get "better than the usual" music with that.

Basically what Im asking is "what would be the best way for me to get the greatest quality of music"

Thank you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Tux,
If your head unit has a USB connector, than the jump drives are getting so big now a lot of people I know use this method to carry there music with them. You may be able to get an adapter for your Ipod to the radio(aftermarket)but it may not be worth it as you said if the sound quality is not good.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanx, Yes my head unit does have a USB port its and Alpine CDE-102, very nice, I've been trying to get a jump drive to work, I think a little bit more tinkering and I should be able to get it to work.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Google it, the owners manual may have something or contact Alpine too.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I am an Alpine dealer, and you can use the touch with the 3.5mm jack on the front of the radio and the headphones output on the iPod. Unfortunatley this will inhibit some of the sound quality, but not all of it. I think the Alpine 105 model woul have supported your iPod though. If you have alot of music you can alway invest in an external HD and load all your music onto it and plug it in via the USB port and tuck the HD away.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

That's a great idea, I have been using Aux 3.5mm jack but I wasn't impressed with the quality of music. 
Thanks for your guy's help


----------

